# Interestingly shaped Halloween Candy



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I love interestingly shaped halloween candy. Thought it might be nice to have a thread about what's out there. 

Here's three items I saw at Walmart tonight. Betty Crocker Halloween Fruit Gummies; Bugs Gummy Candy; and candy beakers (two variations and colors).

























BTW I bought the Betty Crocker fruit gummy halloween shaped ones from Costco last year and thought they were pretty tasty. Liked that they were made with fruit juice and also made in the USA.

I might buy some of the beakers just for the containers to use in my mad scientist lab.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I saw those gummies at BJ's the other day and was just mentioning to my friend that I wish I had bought them! Good to know Walmart has them. The other candy looks cool too! Thanks!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I've already scarffed down one of those beakers....cause I wanted the beaker. Addicting stuff in those beakers...I need another.

I saw they have little trophies that say "best costume" filled with the same candy. (skeleton imitation of...one of those movie awards...)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last year Hershey's had some chocolate bars that were shaped like tombstones. Anyone seen those around this year and if so where?


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I love interestingly shaped halloween candy. Thought it might be nice to have a thread about what's out there.
> 
> Here's three items I saw at Walmart tonight. Betty Crocker Halloween Fruit Gummies; Bugs Gummy Candy; and candy beakers (two variations and colors).
> 
> ...


oh i love love the potion bottle looking candy , i hope walmart here gets those , way cool and reusable bottles , thanks for the pic


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I have seen chocolate shaped like body parts (ears, eyes, noses, ect....)


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm partial to the gummy body parts, i love giving those out, they look so gross! especially the gummy eyes.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm partial to the gummy body parts, i love giving those out, they look so gross! especially the gummy eyes.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

i love the body part gummies, that's what i like to buy to give out. i love the way the eyeballs look, all gooey and gross!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

I saw large hands and feet gummy type candy, looked so good, I had to buy one, oh and the gummy eyes that will look great in a punch bowl!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh I've gotta have some of those beakers I love those. I just went to walmart and didn't go down the candy aisle as I spent forever down the card aisle and my husband thought I was nuts for staring at the boxes of halloween items they are putting out tonite that were just sitting there waiting to go on the shelves.... I'm so drooling and want them to be out already.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie, I haven't seen the chocolate tombstones this year. But I remember them from last year. They were so awesome.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

My daughter saw at Walmart yesterday gummy hands and feet that have candy bones inside.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I saw the potions bottles and I picked up a couple. They are addicting.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

> I saw they have little trophies that say "best costume" filled with the same candy. (skeleton imitation of...one of those movie awards...)


I saw those too, They look pretty cool, H-USA has some that are like that only they don't hold candy.

I didn't see beakers anywhere when I had a look, I did see a 17 oz. two headed snake gummi (serving size 1/14th O.O) and the Halloween gummies. I also saw a set of 10 test tubes with a liquid gummi and a solid gummi in different shapes, brains, fingers, eyes, etc.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I just ordered some thumb shaped chocolate suckers.


----------

